# My notes for the White Russian Purse



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know if this will be helpful for anyone, but since a few have indicated they'd like to make that White Russian Purse, I spent all day today going through my notes. The result is NOT A PATTERN, but a diary of what I did in order to make the purse. 

I worked for me, but it may be the recipe for insanity to those who need rigid, step by step, instructions. 

I've done my best, hope it helps some of you. If you're not an experienced crocheter, don't start with this one.


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

You are incredible. Thank you for sharing your notes.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope it doesn't drive you crazy!



RBurk said:


> You are incredible. Thank you for sharing your notes.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you so much. Very nice of you to share. I am so in love with your purse. It is gorgeous.


----------



## gamache (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been looking for a bag and because of you I have found it. THANK YOU,You are a dear for giving us your notes. I am going to start on this bag tomorrow.I have all of the materials at my house already. All I need to do is hit the stash. Lucy


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

gamache said:


> I have been looking for a bag and because of you I have found it. THANK YOU,You are a dear for giving us your notes. I am going to start on this bag tomorrow.I have all of the materials at my house already. All I need to do is hit the stash. Lucy


Oh goodie... a Stash Purse!!

Make sure you show us a photograph!!

If anyone can sew, (I mean really sew) and can make a lining, it would be nice to have the 'pattern'.. maybe with (gasping) some inside pockets, and how to install a magnetic snap?? (be still my heart)


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you so much. Very nice of you to share. I am so in love with your purse. It is gorgeous.


Oh, I do hope this works for you. I bet you're as eager as I was... I just fell in LOVE with this purse! It is the only crocheted purse that I had ever seen which was beautiful!!! Since then, I've found a few more, and oddly enough they are also from Russia, maybe one or two from Turkey.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you so much. Very nice of you to share. I am so in love with your purse. It is gorgeous.


Do you have to waste time going to buy supplies, or will you start it right now? *heheheheh* I KNOW that answer!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

E Christina Dabis said:


> I don't know if this will be helpful for anyone, but since a few have indicated they'd like to make that White Russian Purse, I spent all day today going through my notes. The result is NOT A PATTERN, but a diary of what I did in order to make the purse.
> 
> I worked for me, but it may be the recipe for insanity to those who need rigid, step by step, instructions.
> 
> I've done my best, hope it helps some of you. If you're not an experienced crocheter, don't start with this one.


That is a beautiful purse,thank you so much for sharing your pattern.Perfect summer project for me


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

I had saved this link some time ago. It has a nice tutorial on lining a knit or crochet bag, including sewing it in place. I like your lining with the batting between 2 layers of fabric, I believe you could do that using these instructions although she does not include that in her instructions.
Check it out here.
http://www.futuregirl.com/craft_blog/2008/1/tutorial-sew-lining-for-crocheted-bag.aspx


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> That is a beautiful purse,thank you so much for sharing your pattern.Perfect summer project for me


It is NOT a pattern, it is my notes. If you need a pattern then this will probably confuse the daylights out of you. I'll pray not.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! 
I looked through her tutorial and it seems very easy, because she did a very good job of providing each step. I suppose I could make two of those linings, and on one of them, before it is put together, I could "quilt" the batting in place and then make the bag... whoppie! You see, I wanted the satin to be seen through the crochet work, and I wanted the soft/slick feel of it on the inside too. Kind of like wanting my cake and eating it. But, why not, eh?



RBurk said:


> I had saved this link some time ago. It has a nice tutorial on lining a knit or crochet bag, including sewing it in place. I like your lining with the batting between 2 layers of fabric, I believe you could do that using these instructions although she does not include that in her instructions.
> Check it out here.
> http://www.futuregirl.com/craft_blog/2008/1/tutorial-sew-lining-for-crocheted-bag.aspx


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Your purse is *FABULOUS!!!*

Your determination certainly paid off!

Thank you so much for sharing the whole process with us. Your dedication to this project is inspiring and the end result is amazing!

It IS a work of art!


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

The satin lining really contributes to the allover Russian elegance of your bag. In my opinion your bag is more attractive than the original. 

I usually modify instructions to my liking but this time I wouldn't change a thing and could only hope mine turns out half as lovely as yours.

I see a challenge here! lol


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> Do you have to waste time going to buy supplies, or will you start it right now? *heheheheh* I KNOW that answer!


oh I have my supplies but the time may not happen right away


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

It is so sweet of you E Christina Dabis to share your notes in English for the purse and R Burke for sharing the link for lining.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing - what a beautiful piece!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful, I don't crochet but what wonderful work went into that.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

E Christina Dabis said:


> I don't know if this will be helpful for anyone, but since a few have indicated they'd like to make that White Russian Purse, I spent all day today going through my notes. The result is NOT A PATTERN, but a diary of what I did in order to make the purse.
> 
> I worked for me, but it may be the recipe for insanity to those who need rigid, step by step, instructions.
> 
> I've done my best, hope it helps some of you. If you're not an experienced crocheter, don't start with this one.


cannot get the download. so disappointing. [email protected]


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kathygee47 (Jul 24, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> cannot get the download. so disappointing. [email protected]


Hi Dot

the download is in "pdf" format. If you don't have Adobe Acrobat (free program) it won't open.


----------



## angelfeet (Feb 18, 2013)

These are really gorgeous. I don't think I'd have the nerve to attempt any one of these but can certainly appreciate the work and love put into each one.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much for pattern - it's fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the notes. I hope one day to sit down and try this purse. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow. Just beautiful. Wish I was a more experienced crocheter. This would be a great class at a lys.


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

I printed your notes, but am not sure where to go from here I don't do we'll with charts. Better with rods. Went on line but could only findi in Russian.
It is the motifs that have me stumped. Will keep trying.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool purse, thanks for the pattern


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

MrsG said:


> I printed your notes, but am not sure where to go from here I don't do we'll with charts. Better with rods. Went on line but could only findi in Russian.
> It is the motifs that have me stumped. Will keep trying.


http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/chart_crochet.html

https://www.google.ca/search?q=crochet+symbols+and+terms&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=QbRcUbznDYqy2QXU-4HADQ&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=589


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

I love this purse. Downloaded your notes. Also went on a knitting site, found the directions in Russian and had it translated. Between the both of you, I plan to make this. Thank you for putting it on the site. I may never have seen this and I don't like to miss anything.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

dotcarp2000 said:


> cannot get the download. so disappointing. [email protected]


Did you click on the download link?

Here it is... give it a try:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/4/2/1364950035370-whiterussianpurse_crochet.pdf


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you that will help me a lot. The line in my message that said rods was suppose to say words.


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

MrsG said:


> I love this purse. Downloaded your notes. Also went on a knitting site, found the directions in Russian and had it translated. Between the both of you, I plan to make this. Thank you for putting it on the site. I may never have seen this and I don't like to miss anything.


I swear, I can feel your energy and you're really HOT TO TROT right now! You go, girl! Post photographs!


----------



## bettecp (May 14, 2011)

Christina, I love your purse, it is just beautiful. And I see you have received many comments about it. But I wanted to tell everyone following this post to check out your profile and go to your website. You are also a great fiddle player. I listened to your music and it brought back memories of my DH family and their musical talents. I could vision my MIL singing and playing cords on the piano and my FIL playing the fiddle. He also played the accordion and banjo. My BIL would sing and also play the fiddle and guitar. Had so great "hoedowns". Thanks for those memories as they have both passed on now.

Your ornaments on there are also beautiful. Alot of detail work in them.

Bette


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

bettecp said:


> Christina, I love your purse, it is just beautiful. And I see you have received many comments about it. But I wanted to tell everyone following this post to check out your profile and go to your website. You are also a great fiddle player. I listened to your music and it brought back memories of my DH family and their musical talents. I could vision my MIL singing and playing cords on the piano and my FIL playing the fiddle. He also played the accordion and banjo. My BIL would sing and also play the fiddle and guitar. Had so great "hoedowns". Thanks for those memories as they have both passed on now.
> 
> Your ornaments on there are also beautiful. Alot of detail work in them.
> 
> Bette


Thank you very much for your kind comments. Our roots run deep, don't they? I was born in Missouri and sat at my grandfather's knee as he and neighbors would jam. Like your FIL, he played banjo, guitar, fiddle (primary inst.) and piano. He couldn't read sheet music, and though I struggled with formal training, I never could make those 'dots on the page' turn into music. But, if I could hear it, or think it, or remember it... I could play it. It's a kinetic thing, I believe.

Those memories... so precious! I play my grandfather's fiddle.. and when I do... *deep sigh* I recall him playing the same tune, then I play harmony, and inside my mind it is special... emotionally soothing to be connected with him anytime I want.

Did your FIL happen to (literally) roll up the rugs, move furniture to the edges of the room, and then hoe-down? Ours did.


----------



## bettecp (May 14, 2011)

They had a large house and their rooms set so that everyone could be in there with them or in the next room listening or watching. They sometimes went out on their lawn and had their how downs. My DH only plays the piano and trumpet. His style is more of the bar room music which he played in many times in his younger years. His brother has made several CD but as with so many others out there, he is just struggling to get them played.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to write these instructions! The purse is magnificent and I will try to make one now that I have some directions. Thank you again.
Jeanne


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Your bag is just beautiful. I saw it when you put it on Pictures and have been waiting for your instructions. Thankyou so much. Have already downloaded them.


----------



## GranmaDot (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting your notes on the Russian Purse. I was wanting to make it. I am going to try since I have your notes.Thanks. Granma Dot


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

GranmaDot said:


> Thank you for posting your notes on the Russian Purse. I was wanting to make it. I am going to try since I have your notes.Thanks. Granma Dot


GrammaDot, you're very welcome. If you have questions, just send me a private message. Sometimes I can help, at other times I may not have the right words to describe the cure, OR I may misunderstand the problem altogether! *hahaha* Comforting, isn't it? *hahahaha*


----------



## ejruprecht (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for your notes!!!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

RBurk said:


> The satin lining really contributes to the allover Russian elegance of your bag. In my opinion your bag is more attractive than the original.
> 
> I usually modify instructions to my liking but this time I wouldn't change a thing and could only hope mine turns out half as lovely as yours.
> 
> I see a challenge here! lol


Oh I ~DO~ hope you make this purse. Really. Strike while the iron is hot and then show your photographs of it!! This purse will be one of those "YOU CAN'T BUY IT... I MADE IT" specials!!


----------



## E Christina Dabis (Mar 31, 2013)

JeanneHolmes said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write these instructions! The purse is magnificent and I will try to make one now that I have some directions. Thank you again.
> Jeanne


Did you start the purse? Oh, please keep us informed. *begging*


----------

